
How to never lose another memory again - yarapavan
https://superorganizers.substack.com/p/how-to-never-lose-another-memory
======
catalogia
> _In middle school, I created a Word doc to store my thoughts. That doc was
> my journal. I would write in it nearly daily, and often go back and reflect
> on what I wrote. One day in high school, my hard drive failed. I lost it
> all—five years of my life—from a silly computer error. I felt like I lost a
> pet or something. It really hurt._

Not to rub salt in the wound, but Word documents work well with printers.
Periodically printing his documents would have insulated him from hard drive
failures, while offsite backups would have also protected his data from house-
fires. Unless something went wrong with both at once, he'd still have his
data.

Anyway, when I think durability, a webapp is the last thing to come to mind.
What happens to your data in this webapp when the author gets bored in a year
or two and shuts the project down? A locally hosted system with a transparent
data format is clearly the way to go for something like this; something like
org-mode perhaps.

